# Eheim Jager Heater letting in water



## VPM3 (Aug 9, 2012)

So I have been in the hobby for about 1.5 years and have already had to replace my jager heater. I am on my second unit and the first one had the same problem. This time I started noticing my water temps raising slowly. Usual water temps. was 80-81 and now its gone up to 82.9.

I called Eheim North America and they said condensation in the heater is normal its a lubricant. They said it will be fine only if you see rust start forming then its a concern. Which I thought was a BS excuse. 

I have three tanks in the basement all using Marineland heaters and i have had no issues with them. 

I just wanted to let you guys know my experience with jager heaters. I will stay away from these heaters from now on. I thought buying a eheim product was a good idea.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I totally agree and if you try to get some satisfaction from the company you just get a run around. I will not buy from them again.


----------



## aznphil (Jul 20, 2011)

exact same problem. 4 months in.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

You should post this on the Eheim Facebook page.
--
Paul


----------



## VPM3 (Aug 9, 2012)

Y2KGT said:


> You should post this on the Eheim Facebook page.
> --
> Paul


then i need to reactivate my facebook account dam....


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I've used similar heaters that had condensation develop and never had an issue. I don't really think their reasoning was BS. Plus, the marineland heaters you have, are you able to see into them (ie glass caseing?) Because the Marineland heater I had was solid black. So logically, the same thing could be going on very easily without your knowledge.


----------



## aznphil (Jul 20, 2011)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> I've used similar heaters that had condensation develop and never had an issue. I don't really think their reasoning was BS. Plus, the marineland heaters you have, are you able to see into them (ie glass caseing?) Because the Marineland heater I had was solid black. So logically, the same thing could be going on very easily without your knowledge.


interesting proposal Mr. Wilton... Really like your sig.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

that looks like a bit much condensation, a little bit is normal but that looks like too much to me, plus the temp going up is a sign


----------



## VPM3 (Aug 9, 2012)

pyrrolin said:


> that looks like a bit much condensation, a little bit is normal but that looks like too much to me, plus the temp going up is a sign


Yah it is alot this time. Im taking it back to big als but don't really want to get another jäger heater


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Then don't lol. Stick with solid, non-see through ones so you can't be bothered by the condensation that's probably forming inside of them as well lol.

And the sig (aznphil) was said by the great one... Albert Einstein.


----------

